# Setting The Seiko Skx007k Diver's Watch



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

Could someone please reply and tell me the correct proceedure for setting a Seiko SKX007K diver's watch? I need to learn how to set the day and date and how the screw in/out crown works. I really would like to wait for the correct information before I attempt it myself. I've never owned a Seiko like this one and I desperately need some assistance from the forum. Many thanks, ahead of time.

Bruce (e-mail: [email protected])


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

I have just emailed you the Adobe Acrobat PDF version of the 7S26 user guide I hope that it will answer your question... Congrats on getting a great watch.

Joli.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Bruce....

Good choice with the 007, I would explain about the setting but I see Katt is replying as I am so I wont bother


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

A rough cut and paste from the PDF file.

HOW TO START THE WATCH

To initially start your watch:

Swing it from side to side in a horizontal arc for about 30 seconds. This is an automatic mechanical watch. If the watch is worn on the wrist, the mainspring will be wound automatically through normal wrist movement.

1 Unlock the crown by turning it counterclockwise. Pull out the crown to the first click.

2 Set the previous dayâ€™s date.

3 Set the previous day of the week.

Pull out the crown to the second click.

Turn the hands until the desired date and day appears. Push back the crown.

Set the hands to the desired time. Lock the crown by turning it clockwise while pressing it.

ROTATING BEZEL

The rotating bezel can show up to 60 minutes of elapsed time.

1 Turn the rotating bezel to align its Dot mark with the minute hand.

2 Read the number on the rotating bezel that the minute hand points to.

PRECAUTIONS

CAUTION

Diving is an inherently hazardous form of recreation and it is essential that you

strictly observe all instructions for use and maintenance of the watch set forth in

this booklet for safetyâ€™s sake. DO NOT ATTEMPT TO DIVE USING THIS WATCH

UNLESS YOU HAVE BEEN PROPERLY TRAINED IN DIVING.

Do not use the watch for saturation diving using helium gas.

l Check that:

â€¢ the watch operates normally.

â€¢ the crown is locked tightly in place.

â€¢ there are no visible cracks in the crystal or the watch band.

â€¢ the strap or bracelet is securely fastened to the watch case.

â€¢ the buckle keeps the strap or bracelet firmly secured to the wrist.

â€¢ the rotating bezel turns counterclockwise smoothly (the rotation must not be too loose or too tight)

and the â€œ â€ mark aligns with the minute hand.

â€¢ the time and calendar are appropriately set.

If there are any malfunctions, we recommend that you contact an AUTHORIZED SEIKO SERVICE

CENTER.

BEFORE DIVING

Do not operate the crown when the watch is wet or in water.

Take care not to hit the watch against hard objects such as rocks.

Bezel rotation may become slightly harder in the water but this is not a malfunction.

After diving check that the crown is screwed in completely, rinse the watch in fresh water, and wash out all

seawater, soil, sand, etc.

After cleaning the watch in fresh water, be sure to wipe it thoroughly dry to prevent possible rust on the

case.

NOTES FOR USING THE WATCH

If the watch is used without being wound up sufficiently, gain or loss of the watch may result. To avoid

this, wear the watch for more than 8 hours a day.

TIME/CALENDER SETTING

Do not set the day between 9:00 p.m. and 4:00 a.m. Do not set the date between 9:00 p.m. and 1:00 a.m.

Otherwise, it may not change properly.

If it is necessary to set the date during that time period, first change the time to any time outside it, set

the date and then reset the correct time.

To set the exact time, pull out the crown to the second click when the second hand is at the 12 oâ€™clock

position and push it back in to the normal position in accordance with a time signal.

When setting the hour hand, check that AM/PM is correctly set.

The watch is so designed that the date changes once in 24 hours. Turn the hands past the 12 oâ€™clock

marker to determine whether the watch is set for the A.M. or P.M. period. If the date changes, the time

is set for the A.M. period. If the date does not change, the time is set for the P.M. period.

When setting the hands, first set them to a time a few minutes earlier than the correct time, and then

advance them to the exact time.

It is necessary to adjust the date at the end of February and 30-day months.

ROTATING BEZEL

For safetyâ€™s sake, the rotating bezel rotates only counterclockwise, so that the time measured is never

shorter than the actual elapsed time.

TO PRESERVE THE QUALITY OF YOUR WATCH

Repair of diverâ€™s watches requires special expertise and equipment. If you find that your diverâ€™s

watch is malfunctioning, therefore, never attempt to repair it but immediately send it to a nearby

SEIKO Service Center.


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

Katt said:


> A rough cut and paste from the PDF file.
> 
> HOW TO START THE WATCH
> 
> ...


Thanks Katt for all of your informative input. I followed your instructions "to the letter" and the watch is now properly set and I know I'm really going to enjoy it. Again, many thanks for your help.

Bruce



jasonm said:


> Welcome to the forum Bruce....
> 
> Good choice with the 007, I would explain about the setting but I see Katt is replying as I am so I wont bother


Thank you, jasonm! I'm really looking forward to reading, writing AND ESP>LEARNING from the members of this forum.

seiko follower i.e. Bruce


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Bruce, I`ve got an `007` myself, a great watch


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

You're welcome Bruce - 'Seiko follower'

Yes they're very good watches... I personally have 2 of them & at the last count the total between two watchboxes in this housewe had 5x SKX007's 3x Pepsi SKX009's... & a SKX173 with the square indices which is the American market version of the SKX007

A very good & wearable watch














Good on a Strap... Presentable on a bracelet... comfortable on a NATO or a Rhino... 22mm is a good strap width!!!!!!!!!

Joli.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Bruce.







I don't have a 007 but it's definitely on my list of wants!

Andrew.


----------

